# coyote problem



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Coyotes are stealing my ducks and chickens ,neighbors goats mid day and he has 20+ donkeys the coyote is about the size of a great Pyrenees dog what should I do?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Then it's not a coyote. 

You could have a coyote/dog cross or just a rogue dog. Keep your animals enclosed in safe fencing and shoot over its head if it comes around. You probably won't see it again.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

It suppose to be a timber wolf cross they were going extinct so had a breeding program now they are over populated and bred with coyote


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Hybrid wolf/dog or coyote/dog will generally be significantly more bold and less weary of human habitation and thus also of livestock. Certainly in my (albeit not comprehensive) reading of wolves there are more problems concerning hybrids than pureblood (in general) with regard to attacks and threats to livestock (this is, of course, not stating that purebloods don't cause any trouble). 

From a small amount of googling if the animal you see is more of the same body and shape as a great Pyrenees dog then it does sound more like a coydog (ergo hybrid) than pureblood. 

Scaring it off might or might not work - animals in general, once they find easy food and are bold enough to take it will return to a spot or region over and over. Scaring them away can be effective, but if the individual is smarter/bolder then scare tactics only work for a shorter period before they get used to them. So unless its just passing through or finds other farms to predate on you might only be delaying the problem for a short period. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/coyote-pest-control-288538/
Might be of help and whilst I generally dislike the shooting of wildlife it might be a case where its the best option (one can also make a decent claim that removal of wild dogs/hybrids is a positive thing for preservation of pure bloodlines in species as well).


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

PaintEqualBlueRibbons said:


> It suppose to be a timber wolf cross they were going extinct so had a breeding program now they are over populated and bred with coyote


And that just took out half my post in one fell swoop  
I'm not in the USA so I can't say if hybrids of that nature would be protected or not nor what the result might be (though it sounds like this one is behaving typically like the dog/wolf/coyote hybrids in increased boldness and reduced human fear). If they had a breeding program though there might well be a good case for local pest control to remove hybrids from the populations to keep the populations pure so there is potentially more help in that regard.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

pyrenee was a example of height and thanks that helped quite a bit :-D


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't matter what it is, really. There are several things you can do. 

If you have males in your house, they can urinate the perimeters of the pens. Really. Has to be done daily, and certainly isn't a permanent fix, but it would buy time.

Do what the Australians do with their horrid dingo problem and start your fence 18" below ground level. 

Get a couple of expensive livestock guard dogs. Get a donkey and let it run in an area around the pens for you fowl.

Ditto for llama.

I like fencing.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

boots said:


> Doesn't matter what it is, really. There are several things you can do.
> 
> If you have males in your house, they can urinate the perimeters of the pens. Really. Has to be done daily, and certainly isn't a permanent fix, but it would buy time.
> 
> ...




I have two donkeys and three great Pyrenees dogs


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

PaintEqualBlueRibbons said:


> I have two donkeys and three great Pyrenees dogs


As a neighbor who had guard critters galore and bed coyote predation once said, "Well I suppose the sons of guns gotta sleep sometime!"

The best option then is the below ground fencing. If the Aussies can do hundreds of thousands of acres... A friend and I did around her fowl yard and where her kids kept their pigs.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol thank you


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also do a strand of hot wire closer to the ground so as the critter tries to get under the fence it will get zapped. If it jumps then put a strand just a little higher than the fence.
if there is no power source, you can get fence chargers that run off of batteries or solar.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Personally...I would try to shoot it. Obviously this isn't for everyone, so I second the hotwire strand.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Jennies are the very protective donkeys, especially if it has a baby in the barn. Shoot whatever it is. if you merely scare it off it will go after someone else's stock. You are allowed to protect your livestock.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm all for shooting it, don't get me wrong but if an animal is killing other animals it should be gotten rid of or put down, because like a badly injured animal that can't be fixed or helped is suffering and should be put down, animals are suffering and dying because of the coyote so I agree with shooting it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you may have more than one critter after loose hens ducks, etc.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a terrible time here with coyotes. They would rip through chicken wire. I put chain link around the chicken wire and the coyotes just used it to climb over the top.

Not all donkeys will chase coyotes. It is the intact Jack that is much more likely to go on the attack. When I gelded my boy he still would go after them but with much less ....explosiveness. Kind of hard to explain. Less explosive, gray monster and more thought out effective attacks. He was also 15 or so when I gelded him so his Jackness was pretty set.

He did not guard the poultry. He guarded his territory and the other hoofed animals. That a few chickens were saved was just kind of incidental to him guarding his field. I did see him intentionally run coyotes into the electric fence on several occasions. Sent the thing screaming into the woods. He would then turn and look at me with what could only be a grin. Pretty proud of himself.

I got tired of shooting things so I gave up with the poultry. Soon as I shot one another would come along. There was a whole host of other predators as well.

You pretty much need to build a birdy fortress and only let them out when you are there to supervise or expect to have one or two picked off here and there. Even sitting out there I had birds taken. I've had coyotes come within reach of me and a swinging hoe.


----------

